
Microsoft agrees to stop suing Asus in return for pre-installing Office - r0h1n
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2015/10/02/microsoft-agrees-to-stop-suing-asus-in-return-for-pre-installing-office-on-android-devices/
======
gjvc
The evil empire is not completely reformed yet.

